# confusing about ict major/minor/related not related for 263111



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi All
I'm trying to apply for *263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer*
I have total 5 years post qualifying experience as system engineer+network administrator+system administrator. 

Before applying for skill assessment is there a way to get to know whether my degree is ok/relevant ? I have got a printout of this pdf h**ps://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf

and read everything.. its more or less confusing about ict major/minor/related not related.

BSc general in applied science ..* Three years full time* degree from Sri Lankan State university. major disciplines were Computer science and physics.. (*50% computer science, 50% physics*).. 

*Subjects studied for computer science were* 

(1)Introduction to Computers
(2)Programming concepts with C
(3)Data structures and algorithms
(4)system analysis and design
(5)web design
(6)Java programming language
(7)Information Security
(8)Database Management system
(9)Visual Programming
(10)Object Oriented Programming
(11)Computer simulation
(12)Data communication and networking
(13)Computer graphics and image processing

Can someone kindly share your knowledge regarding this? It would be greatly helpful .. All i want to know is whether my degree will consider as ICT major or ICT minor which category my degree is in ?

I found related subjects for *263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer* from ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf are as follows

Description of Closely Related Core ICT Units for 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer

• Computer Communication
• Computer Network Design
• Computer Network management
• Computer Network programming
• Computer Network protocols
• Data communications - (WAN, LAN)
• Distributed Computing
• Mobile technologies
• Operating systems - (Unix, Linux, Xenix, Network OS)
• Systems Software
• Wireless technologies - (Wireless Communication, Microwave Communication)
Description of Additional Closely Related ICT Units:
• Assembler Languages - (Assembler Programming)
• Client / Server related hardware and software
• Client / Server Architecture
• Communications Engineering
• Computer Logic Design
• Computer organization
• Digital and signal processing
• Digital circuits - (VLSI Design, Integrated Circuit Design)
• Digital technology
• Introduction to ICT - (Introduction to Computer Science, Computer Theory, Introduction to Business Computing,
Computer Science I)
• Microprocessors
• Microwave technology
• Network Component technologies
• Network security
• Optical communication technology
• Peripherals and Interfacing
• Project Management
• Satellite communications

From these categories which category im in ? 

(1)ICT *major* *Closely related* to the nominated occupation 
(2)ICT *major* *Not Closely related* to the nominated occupation 
(3)ICT *minor* *Closely related* to the nominated occupation 
(4)ICT *minor* *Not Closely related* to the nominated occupation 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 
PS
Im new to this forum and if im making any mistake forgive me in advance!
KR


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Not sure why this thread was hidden, seems ok now..


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

*Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf* says for three years degree 
A Bachelor degree must have:
• 33% ICT content for a 3 year course

*and
*

*ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf* says 
"In order
for a qualification or employment period to be deemed closely related;
At least 65% of the ICT units in your qualification must be relevant to the nominated occupation"


Im confused because of that contradiction.. 

Kindly help me to get some idea/clue about categories which category im in ? 

(1)ICT major Closely related to the nominated occupation 
(2)ICT major Not Closely related to the nominated occupation 
(3)ICT minor Closely related to the nominated occupation 
(4)ICT minor Not Closely related to the nominated occupation


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Namai85 said:


> Hi All
> I'm trying to apply for *263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer*
> I have total 5 years post qualifying experience as system engineer+network administrator+system administrator.
> 
> ...


So Finally I got my ACS positive letter Today. :violin: My applied Science degree was evaluated as an AQF Bachelor Degree with* a minor in computing*.. I have few other qualifications as well . .. yet only mcts was also evaluated.. But they have deducted *total 5 years of my experience*.... 

"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist from Microsoft completed May 2013 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.
Your Bachelor of Science from XXX completed September 2010 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a minor in computing."


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

Namai85 said:


> So Finally I got my ACS positive letter Today. :violin: My applied Science degree was evaluated as an AQF Bachelor Degree with* a minor in computing*.. I have few other qualifications as well . .. yet only mcts was also evaluated.. But they have deducted *total 5 years of my experience*....
> 
> "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> ...


Didn't that take a long time for the ACS assessment... and on top of that they deducted 5 years experience .. leaving you no points ... i hope you get 60+ points without experience if you get 30 for age +15 qualifications+ PTE 20.. scoring a good number in PTE is the chance for you so all the best.....!!!!


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

auspr17 said:


> Didn't that take a long time for the ACS assessment... and on top of that they deducted 5 years experience .. leaving you no points ... i hope you get 60+ points without experience if you get 30 for age +15 qualifications+ PTE 20.. scoring a good number in PTE is the chance for you so all the best.....!!!!


I submitted to ACS on 2017/05/26 and they send me results today 2017/06/13. They took around 18 days. To submit act, I had to go through various obstacles.:fencing: My current working company took around 1 month to issue the letter saying various reasons and also my previous company took around 3 weeks and in the mean time i submitted my wife's skill assessment for vetassess ..

I'm trying for 190

(1)Age below 30 -------30
(2)IELTS 7 each ------- 10----- not yet acquired
(3)BSc ------------------ 15
(4)partner -----------05
(5)Territory -----------05 

---------------------------
Total 65
---------------------------

I have tried IELTS , no luck, registered for PTE Academic.. lets see how it goes.. :music:


----------



## johncraig3129 (May 22, 2018)

*ICT Major/Minor*

Hi guys,

I did my Masters in Information technology-Masters in Business Administration from James Cook University, Australia. After the Masters I have one year experience as a ICT Business Analyst.

In my masters degree, I studied 7 subjects in It and 9 subjects in business.

Now for Post Australian Study Skill assessment through ACS(applying for the job code:ICt business Analyst) which I want to apply, they only ask for 1 year of experience which I have as a ICt Business Analyst. But the degree must be a ICT major.

I am really worried whether I will get a rejection as I only studied 7 out of 16 subjects as IT.

When I called ACS regarding this, they said it's case by case.


Any suggestions guys.


----------



## me3287 (Apr 17, 2018)

Namai85 said:


> So Finally I got my ACS positive letter Today. :violin: My applied Science degree was evaluated as an AQF Bachelor Degree with* a minor in computing*.. I have few other qualifications as well . .. yet only mcts was also evaluated.. But they have deducted *total 5 years of my experience*....
> 
> "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> ...



Hi Namai,

if you don't mind can you share the employee experience or reference letter content(roles and responsibilities)? Am planning to apply for the same code, I want to check what should be the major points and considering you already have a success for this code, it will help me.

Thanks


----------

